# Give me a little kiss . . .



## Greek Texan

A line from an old American song goes, "Give me a little kiss. Will ya, huh?"

How would I say (or sing) this in Greek??


----------



## weissheit

"Δώσε μου ένα μικρό φιλί. Θα μου το δώσεις, έτσι;" 

(Dose mu ena mikro fili. Tha mu to dosis, etsi?)


----------



## Greek Texan

Thanks, weissheit.  Is there any way to reduce the number of syllables, especially in the second sentence, and keep the basic meaning??  E.g. Can I leave out ένα in the first?  Could I reduce the second to "Θα το δώσεις, huh;"


----------



## weissheit

You cannot leave out ένα, but if you want to reduce the words and keep the same meaning, then you can also say:

Δώσε μου ένα μικρό φιλί. Θα μου δώσεις, ε;

(dOse mu Ena mikrO filI. Tha mu dOsis, eh?)

The capital letters are the intonation. 

Now, if you want to reduce more, then you can leave out μικρό and say:

Δώσε μου ένα φιλάκι. Θα μου δώσεις, ε;

(dOse mu Ena filAki. Tha mu dOsis, eh?)


----------



## Greek Texan

χίλια ευχαριστώ.  With a little practice I can fit the tune to Δώσε μου ένα μικρό φιλί. Θα μου δώσεις, ε;  LOL.


----------



## weissheit

I hope so, you're welcome!


----------



## ireney

You can also go for "φιλάκι" for "little kiss" if it helps. If you want to convey the same meaning of "c'mon" of the second sentence you can go with less literal translations too (starting with something as short as "'έτσι;").


----------



## Acestor

Definitely *φιλάκι*, not *μικρό φιλί*!
And if the song is this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Eppi1z6WhA
Δώσ' μου ένα φιλάκι, εμπρός λοιπόν!
[Δózmu éna filáki, embrós lipón]
should be roughly the same.


----------



## Greek Texan

I can't access Youtube from the office to see what Acestor suggests.  But I'm not sure I understand εμπρός λοιπόν in this context.

If I take ireney's suggestion, how would this be?
Δώσ' μου ένα φιλάκι, έτσι, ε;

I kinda like _ε;_ standing for _huh?_  But only if it would make sense to a Greek speaker.


----------



## Acestor

Εμπρός λοιπόν: Go on then.
Totally natural for this line.


----------



## Perseas

> εμπρός λοιπόν


Or έλα λοιπόν


----------



## Greek Texan

ευχαριστώ

But the jist of the phrase in the song ends with the question, "will you?" or "won't you?"  I want to carry this into the translation.  Maybe in Greek, a simple "please?" would do it.


----------



## Acestor

Δώσ' μου ένα φιλάκι, θες, δε θες;
Give me a little kiss, you want to, don't you?

Still trying to keep it natural.


----------



## Greek Texan

ευχαριστώ Acestor, I like it!


----------



## Perseas

The  post #13 helped me to come up with this:

Δώσ' μου ένα φιλάκι, θέλεις;
(θέλεις = you want)


----------



## Greek Texan

The syllables and rhythm of post #13 fit the tune better, if that will do.  Thanks, Perseas.


----------

